# Spring Creek/Cypress Creek Whites



## Bomber54 (Feb 2, 2018)

Does anyone want to share where one could fish from the bank on Spring Creek or Cypress Creek? I have seen some vehicles at Cypress Creek and Cypresswood Drive in times past. I lost my boat in a fire so its back to bank fishing for me and my grandsons. hwell:


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Riley Fuzzel east of Hardy. Thereâ€™s a kayak launch there. They made that area a nature preserve to keep all of us ******** from 4 wheeling Spring Creek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

There or Jesse H. Jones Park. 

Address: 20634 Kenswick Dr, Houston, TX 77338


----------



## Bomber54 (Feb 2, 2018)

thanks guys
I forgot about Jesse Jones and didn't know about the other. I will check them out !


----------



## Set-A-Drifter (Jun 22, 2005)

try Pundt or Carter park


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

No action there yesterday, we parked and got on bikes. Saw 2 jon boats fishing, they had looked like less than 6-8 at most. They had run from 59/San Jac ( old Edgewater launch) . Brave move considering its got purple paint on all the posts and a locked gate in the front. If I had done that, I would be towed with my luck. 

We tried 3 spots, slippery bank clay/mud and had 1 small male. Tried 6 different lures too. There was little to no flow. The split had some current, but we worked it hard for no bites.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Not sure where you are on Cypresswood, but if you are near Route 249, don't forget about fishing the new Kickerillo Mischer preserve. There are some nice LM bass in there. I don't know about white bass. A kayak would be helpful, but there are a few miles of shorelines to walk and fish, too.

richg99


----------



## TexasWineGuy (Jun 19, 2017)

richg99 said:


> Not sure where you are on Cypresswood, but if you are near Route 249, don't forget about fishing the new Kickerillo Mischer preserve. There are some nice LM bass in there. I don't know about white bass. A kayak would be helpful, but there are a few miles of shorelines to walk and fish, too.
> 
> richg99


Rich,

Anywhere to launch my 14' tinner in that area? That's my neck of the woods....

TWG


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

TWG, need to PM me your address so I can stop by next time at moms, I was there this last weekend.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

re..Launch your tinny.... Certainly, Kickerillo/Mischer has a hand launch. You'd have to roll/carry or slide your boat 100 feet or so. There are some decent LM Bass in there. I have seen tinnys in there with trolling motors. I doubt that a real motor would be allowed.

As far as the creek, it is way down a slope from almost everywhere. Hauling it back up would be a PIA, I'd think. If you wanted to scope a spot out, I occasionally see trucks parked right behind the Perry's restaurant off of Cypresswood. It appears to me that they might be fishing the creek. Wouldn't hurt to just drive by and check it out. 

Let me know if you are going to Perry's to see. I might meet you there. 
I will PM you my phone number.

rich


----------



## tiberiuswade1 (Feb 21, 2015)

Bomber54 said:


> Does anyone want to share where one could fish from the bank on Spring Creek or Cypress Creek? I have seen some vehicles at Cypress Creek and Cypresswood Drive in times past. I lost my boat in a fire so its back to bank fishing for me and my grandsons. hwell:


Bomber
Just saw your post, anytime to get kid out fishing is great. However, with recent rains JJ park is high at the beach in back was there before the rains two days limit














Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

